# Dropping a Penis



## famousredhead

I have a stallion in need of a penis clean. When he was urinating today I noticed his penis is very flaky with dried urine and needs to be cleaned. I have been able to do this in the past when I was quick enough to catch him with his penis dropped. But I can't wait around for it to happen so I am looking for ways to help him drop it. My QH gelding never has problems dong so as all I have to do is coo to him, but the stallion is more high strung and cooing doesn't work. I do know that once it is dropped and I start the cleaning process, he is calm and fine to let me clean it thoroughly. But I really could use some tips as to how to get him to drop it on my time.
Thanx!


----------



## anndankev

Subbing, my gelding needs a cleaning. 

He will drop while relaxing and being groomed but draws it back in as soon as I touch him. 
Also swishes his tail, although some progress has been made as he no longer goes to lift a hind foot as well.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

If your stallion has ever been bred, he's probably used to having it cleaned. Based on his manners, which only you can judge, you can try brushing his belly until he drops, and clean it then. Have a bucket and water where you can reach it.

Or, you can use a hose with very soft flow, put it up inside his sheath to wet the area and loosen things up, then reach up inside with your hand and some gauze to clean him. Then rinse. Always worked for me.


----------



## cbar

When I've cleaned my gelding, I have done what HomresArablegacy does. He will start out dropped, but as soon as I get to work he will suck it back up. So I use warm water and just gently put my hand/arm up there to clean it. As long as your horse has decent manners it should work to get it clean. My gelding will sometimes swish his tail or lift a back foot, but a word from me and he'll settle.


----------



## rocky pony

When I had geldings I usually just cleaned them inside the sheath, which I know isn't ideal but they were not interested in dropping down if I was touching around there, lol
It seemed to work out okay for me doing that, I was always told that it's okay if they don't drop as long as you're able to get the bean out, and if you use soap to just rinse like crazy. Usually I put the hose in there to rinse it out and keep rubbing everything down with my hand during the rinsing process.


----------



## famousredhead

*Thanks for the tips!*

Thank you all for the tips/ Will try them and see what happens.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Mr. Hand (Sheath Cleaning without Fuss)

By Patricia Harris

Copyright 1998 Patricia Harris

Step 1) Check to make sure there are no prospective boyfriends, elderly neighbours, or Brownie troops with a line of sight to the proceedings. Though of course they're probably going to show up unexpectedly ANYWAY once you're in the middle of things. Prepare a good explanation.

2) Trim your fingernails short. Assemble horse, hose, and your sense of humour (plus, ideally, Excalibur cleanser and perhaps thin rubber gloves).

3) Use hose (or damp sponge) to get the sheath and its inhabitant wet. Uh, that is, do this in a *civilized* fashion with due warning to the horse; he is apt to take offense if an icy-cold hose blasts unexpectedly into his personal regions.

4) Now introduce your horse to Mr Hand. What I find safest is to stand facing the horse's head, with my shoulder and hip snugly against the horse's thigh and hip so that if he makes any suspicious move such as raising his leg, I can feel it right away and am in any case pressed so close that all he can do is shove, not really kick. The horse should be held by an assistant or by your free hand, NOT tied fast to a post or to crossties. He may shift around a good bit if he's not happy with Mr Hand's antics, but don't be put off by that; as long as you are patient and gradual, and stick close to his side, he'll get over it.

Remember that it would be most unladylike of you to simply make a direct grab for your horse's Part. Give the horse a clue about what's on the program. Rest your hand against his belly, and then slide it back till you are entering The Home of the Actual Private Part. When you reach this first region of your destination, lube him up good with Excalibur or whatever you're using.

If the outer part of his sheath is really grungy you will feel little clods and nubblies of smegma peeling off as you grope around in there. Patiently and gently expedite their removal.

5) Thus far, you have probably only been in the outer part of the sheath. The Part Itself, you'll have noticed, is strangely absent. That's because it has retired shyly to its inner chambers. Roll up them thar sleeves and follow in after it.

6) As you and Mr Hand wend your way deeper into the sheath, you will encounter what feels like a small portal that opens up into a chamber beyond. Being attentive to your horse's reaction, invite yourself in. You are now in the inner sanctum of The Actual Private Part. It's hiding in there towards the back, trying to pretend it isn't there. Say hi and wave to it.. No, really, work your finger back and forth around the sides of it. If the horse won't drop, this is your only shot at removing whatever dried smegma is clinging to the surface of the Part itself. So, gently explore around it, pulling out whatever crusty topsoil you find there. Use more water and more Excalibur if necessary to loosen attached gunk.

7) When Mr Hand and the Actual Private Part have gotten to know each other pretty well, and the Part feels squeaky clean all around, there remains only one task: checking for, and removing, the bean. The bean is a pale, kidney-shaped accumulation of smegma in a small pouch just inside the urethra. Not all horses accumulate a bean, but IME the majority do, even if they have no visible external smegma. So: the equine urethra is fairly large diameter, and indeed will permit you to very gently insinuate one of your slimmer fingers inside the urethral opening. Do so, and explore upwards for what will feel like a lump or "pea" buried no more than, I dunno, perhaps 3/4" in from the opening. If you do encounter a bean, gently and sympathetically persuade it out with your finger. This may require a little patience from BOTH Mr Hand AND the horse, but the horse will be happier and healthier once it's accomplished. In the rare event that the bean is too enormous for your finger to coax out, you might try what I did (in desperation) last month on the orange horse: Wrap thumb and index finger around the end of the Part and squeeze firmly to extrude the bean. Much to my surprise it worked and orange horse did NOT kill me for doing it and he does not seem to have suffered any permanent damage as a result. I have never in my life seen another bean that enormous, though.

8) Now all that's left to do is make a graceful exit and rinse the area very thoroughly in apology for the liberties you've taken. A hose will be MUCH easier to use here than just a sponge and bucket, IME. Make sure to direct the water into the Part's inner retreat too, not merely the outer part of the sheath. This may require you to enfold the end of the hose in your hand and guide it up there personally.

9) Ta-da, you are done! Say, "Good horsie" and feed him lots of carrots. Watch him make funny faces at the way your hands smell. Hmm. Well, perhaps there is ONE more step...

10) The only thing I know of that is at all effective in removing the lovely fragrance of smegma from your hands (fingernails arms elbows and wherever else it's gotten) is Excalibur. Even then, if you didn't use gloves you may find you've got an unusual personal perfume for a while. So, word to the wise, do NOT clean your horse's sheath just before an important job interview or first date.

and of course, there is that one FINAL step...

11) Figure out how to explain all this to your mother (or the kid from next door, or the meter reader, or whoever else you've just realized has been standing in the barn doorway speechlessly watching the entire process).

Now, go thou forth and clean that Part!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I haven't ever cleaned my gelding's sheath, but I don't know if somebody has. Should I do that or will it hurt him not to? (Also Dreamcatcher, that was hilarious! It's true though I guess, just worded in an interesting way)


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Mr. Hand (Sheath Cleaning without Fuss)
> 
> By Patricia Harris
> 
> Copyright 1998 Patricia Harris
> 
> Step 1) Check to make sure there are no prospective boyfriends, elderly neighbours, or Brownie troops with a line of sight to the proceedings. Though of course they're probably going to show up unexpectedly ANYWAY once you're in the middle of things. Prepare a good explanation.
> 
> 2) Trim your fingernails short. Assemble horse, hose, and your sense of humour (plus, ideally, Excalibur cleanser and perhaps thin rubber gloves).
> 
> 3) Use hose (or damp sponge) to get the sheath and its inhabitant wet. Uh, that is, do this in a *civilized* fashion with due warning to the horse; he is apt to take offense if an icy-cold hose blasts unexpectedly into his personal regions.
> 
> 4) Now introduce your horse to Mr Hand. What I find safest is to stand facing the horse's head, with my shoulder and hip snugly against the horse's thigh and hip so that if he makes any suspicious move such as raising his leg, I can feel it right away and am in any case pressed so close that all he can do is shove, not really kick. The horse should be held by an assistant or by your free hand, NOT tied fast to a post or to crossties. He may shift around a good bit if he's not happy with Mr Hand's antics, but don't be put off by that; as long as you are patient and gradual, and stick close to his side, he'll get over it.
> 
> Remember that it would be most unladylike of you to simply make a direct grab for your horse's Part. Give the horse a clue about what's on the program. Rest your hand against his belly, and then slide it back till you are entering The Home of the Actual Private Part. When you reach this first region of your destination, lube him up good with Excalibur or whatever you're using.
> 
> If the outer part of his sheath is really grungy you will feel little clods and nubblies of smegma peeling off as you grope around in there. Patiently and gently expedite their removal.
> 
> 5) Thus far, you have probably only been in the outer part of the sheath. The Part Itself, you'll have noticed, is strangely absent. That's because it has retired shyly to its inner chambers. Roll up them thar sleeves and follow in after it.
> 
> 6) As you and Mr Hand wend your way deeper into the sheath, you will encounter what feels like a small portal that opens up into a chamber beyond. Being attentive to your horse's reaction, invite yourself in. You are now in the inner sanctum of The Actual Private Part. It's hiding in there towards the back, trying to pretend it isn't there. Say hi and wave to it.. No, really, work your finger back and forth around the sides of it. If the horse won't drop, this is your only shot at removing whatever dried smegma is clinging to the surface of the Part itself. So, gently explore around it, pulling out whatever crusty topsoil you find there. Use more water and more Excalibur if necessary to loosen attached gunk.
> 
> 7) When Mr Hand and the Actual Private Part have gotten to know each other pretty well, and the Part feels squeaky clean all around, there remains only one task: checking for, and removing, the bean. The bean is a pale, kidney-shaped accumulation of smegma in a small pouch just inside the urethra. Not all horses accumulate a bean, but IME the majority do, even if they have no visible external smegma. So: the equine urethra is fairly large diameter, and indeed will permit you to very gently insinuate one of your slimmer fingers inside the urethral opening. Do so, and explore upwards for what will feel like a lump or "pea" buried no more than, I dunno, perhaps 3/4" in from the opening. If you do encounter a bean, gently and sympathetically persuade it out with your finger. This may require a little patience from BOTH Mr Hand AND the horse, but the horse will be happier and healthier once it's accomplished. In the rare event that the bean is too enormous for your finger to coax out, you might try what I did (in desperation) last month on the orange horse: Wrap thumb and index finger around the end of the Part and squeeze firmly to extrude the bean. Much to my surprise it worked and orange horse did NOT kill me for doing it and he does not seem to have suffered any permanent damage as a result. I have never in my life seen another bean that enormous, though.
> 
> 8) Now all that's left to do is make a graceful exit and rinse the area very thoroughly in apology for the liberties you've taken. A hose will be MUCH easier to use here than just a sponge and bucket, IME. Make sure to direct the water into the Part's inner retreat too, not merely the outer part of the sheath. This may require you to enfold the end of the hose in your hand and guide it up there personally.
> 
> 9) Ta-da, you are done! Say, "Good horsie" and feed him lots of carrots. Watch him make funny faces at the way your hands smell. Hmm. Well, perhaps there is ONE more step...
> 
> 10) The only thing I know of that is at all effective in removing the lovely fragrance of smegma from your hands (fingernails arms elbows and wherever else it's gotten) is Excalibur. Even then, if you didn't use gloves you may find you've got an unusual personal perfume for a while. So, word to the wise, do NOT clean your horse's sheath just before an important job interview or first date.
> 
> and of course, there is that one FINAL step...
> 
> 11) Figure out how to explain all this to your mother (or the kid from next door, or the meter reader, or whoever else you've just realized has been standing in the barn doorway speechlessly watching the entire process).
> 
> Now, go thou forth and clean that Part!



Dreamcatcher, you always find the best, most humorous takes on horse related projects!! This one is hilarious, thanks for sharing. The lingering fragrance of smegma.....haven't had a gelding in 8 years, but I still remember the smell.:eek_color::eek_color::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I haven't ever cleaned my gelding's sheath, but I don't know if somebody has. Should I do that or will it hurt him not to? (Also Dreamcatcher, that was hilarious! It's true though I guess, just worded in an interesting way)


I try to find funny ways to describe the jobs no one likes to do. Look at him the next time he drops to pee, if he has a bunch of 'gunk' on it, you probably ought too or have your vet do it when he does shots or teeth or something. 



HombresArablegacy said:


> Dreamcatcher, you always find the best, most humorous takes on horse related projects!! This one is hilarious, thanks for sharing. The lingering fragrance of smegma.....haven't had a gelding in 8 years, but I still remember the smell.:eek_color::eek_color::rofl::rofl:


OH GACK, I know. I still have a gelding and all those mares who need their teats cleaned and, of course, there's Skippy. He has to be done every time he breeds or collects.


----------



## Jan1975

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You are now in the inner sanctum of The Actual Private Part.


I'm not sure if I have a middle school boy's brain or what but I cannot stop giggling over this part. :rofl: 

Also, thanks for posting this...I thought I'd been getting the beans out of my gelding, but I didn't realize they were IN the urethra. I was just finding lumps of things in the outer sanctum of the Actual Private Part and I assumed those were the beans.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I try to find funny ways to describe the jobs no one likes to do. Look at him the next time he drops to pee, if he has a bunch of 'gunk' on it, you probably ought too or have your vet do it when he does shots or teeth or something.


Oh okay. No, he's clean. Lol, thank God, I wasn't looking forward to doing that. If I had to I would, but still. Yuck.


----------



## Yogiwick

It's not the penis that matters but inside the sheath. You need to reach in anyways to get him clean so get going! Now, as far as actually dropping (after everything else is clean) some horses are more cooperative than others, and if he doesn't want to drop just clean him inside, no biggy.

I need to do my horses now lol yay for the reminder haha!


----------

